# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Si të zbuloj identitetin, vendbanimin e dërguesit të e-mail-it?

## Arioni

Kam dëshir të di se, a është e mundur që përmes një adres hotmaili, ta gjejm vendbanimin e x personit ?!

----------


## Lorencone

Po eshte e mundur kam patur para 2 vitesh nje program te tille qe gjente te gjitha adresat nga vinin emailat por e kam hequr dhe nuk e mbaj mend emrin e programit.Po mu kujtua do te them
Ciao

----------


## edspace

Mund të gjesh shtetin ose qytetin nga ka ardhur emaili por mos prit të gjesh adresën postare. Shumica e shërbimeve të emailit, e ruajnë adresën IP (adresën që personi përdor për t'u identifikuar në internet) të personit që ka shkruar emailin dhe e dërgon atë bashkë me mesazhin e shkruar. Për të parë adresën IP të personit që ta ka shkruar, të duhet të hapësh shënimet (headers) të emailit. Pothuajse të gjithë programet dhe shërbimet e internetit të lejojnë që t'i lexosh këto shënime. Nuk e di se cilën shërbim emaili përdor, por po të shpjegoj atë të yahoo dhe hotmail. 

*Për Yahoo:*  
- Futu tek llogaria e yahoo dhe hap emailin e personit që do t'i gjesh vendbanimin. 
- Në krye të faqes, djathtas, kliko mbi "full headers" 
- Në shënimet e reja që do dalin në ekran, gjej rreshtat që lexojnë "received". 
Ja një shëmbull: 
Received: from 209.11.164.116 (EHLO mh.microsoft.m0.net) (209.11.164.116) by mta149.mail.scd.yahoo.com with SMTP; 04 Aug 2003 09:29:59 -0700 (PDT) 

Numri 209.11.164.116 është IP e kompjuterit që personi ka përdorur për të dërguar emailin. "EHLO mh.microsoft.m0.net" tregon se kjo IP është e kompanisë Microsoft. 

- Shko tek kjo faqe
- Tek kutia poshtë "smart whois" shkruaj adresën e IP që gjete tek emaili dhe shtyp butonin "go". 
Si shembull unë shkruajta adresën 209.11.164.116 dhe rezultati ishte ky:
209.11.164.0 - 209.11.167.255
Digital Impact
177 Bovet Road Suite 200
San Mateo, CA
US

Kjo tregon informacion për shërbimin e internetit që dërguesi ka përdorur për emailin. Në shembullin më lart, del që emaili është dërguar nga kompania Digital Impact në qytetin San Mateo të Kalifornisë. Edhe njëherë e përsëris se kjo është adresa e kompanisë së internetit, jo adresa e personit që të ka dërguar emailin. Mqns shërbimi i internetit është në Kaliforni, mund të marrësh me mend se edhe personi banon në Kaliforni ose në ndonjë shtet ngjitur me kaliforninë. 


*Për hotmail:*
- Hap llogarinë dhe shko tek opsionet (options). 
- Zgjidh opsionet e shfaqjes së emailin (Mail Display Settings)
- Tek seksioni i "Message Headers", zgjidh "full"
- Shtyp butonin OK. 

- Hap emailin e dërguar nga personi që do t'i gjesh vendbanimin dhe do shikosh shënime të ngjashme me ato që shpjegova më lart për Yahoo. Ndiq të njëjtat hapa si Yahoo për të gjetur adresën e kompanisë së internetit dhe pastaj mund të marrësh me mend se dhe dërguesi i emailit banon diku afër. 

Metoda e shpjeguar më lart nuk është shumë e saktë sepse jo të gjitha kompanitë vendosin adresat e sakta. Gjithashtu nuk ke siguri se personi që të ka dërguar emailin banon gjithnjë afër kompanisë së internetit. Ka mënyra që të jetosh në një vend dhe të dukesh sikur merr internetin nga një vend tjetër. Gjithashtu mund të dërgohen emaile anonime që nuk e ruajnë adresën IP të dërguesit.

----------


## erhan

*..  A din kush se si mundemi ta gjem njeriun permes IP adressa-ve...
            Po mendoj se nga eshte aj person....  shembull kongret IP ja kemi dhe nuk e din se nga eshte personi ....et dua tju pys a mos vall dini .........*

----------


## ^pirat_kompjuterash

nuk mund te gjesh adresen e personit vetem pse i di IP address

Ka programe qe te japin se ne ca vendi eshte kompania qe i jep internetin personit
po nuk te japin adresen e sakte te atij personi

nese ke paqartesira me shkruaj

----------


## kejxhibi

Adresen postare te personit,nuk e gjen dot me ane te nje IP.Adresa postare e Ip
qe do dale nepermjet ndonje programi reverse IP ose Email header s'eshte gje tjeter vec adresa postare e serverit dhe jo e personit.Per te gjetur vertet adresen e personit te duhet te kontaktosh ne tel serverin.Per arsye privacie serverat nuk zbulojne emrat dhe adresat e klienteve,abonenteve.Eshte e ndaluar me ligj ne shume shtete te botes.Perjashtim eshte vetem rasti kur je detektiv me licence,hetues,punon ne institucione hetimore dhe policie dhe ke autorizim(warrant) nga prokuroria dhe gjykata si dhe kerkesen e ke te mbeshtetur ne arsye te forta dhe te ligjshme.Ne keto raste serveri e leshon adresen postare dhe nr e telefonit te personit virtual.

----------


## Leonso

Ju lutemi me tregoni a mundet me e gjet kush e ka derguar apo nga ka radhur (vendi, qyteti, shteti) nje email qe ka nje adrese krejt fallco por qe vjen ne adresen time.
FMSH

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Nese ka perdorur telnet derguesi adresen nuk e gjen dot.(per mendimin tim)

----------


## niktironci

> Kam dëshir të di se, a është e mundur që përmes një adres hotmaili, ta gjejm vendbanimin e x personit ?!


Po te them ne menyre shoqerore,pa sanje lloj tendence sepse nuk te njoh.
Ti nuk duhet te pyesesh se si mund nepermjet i meilit te gjeni adresen , e dikujt mendoj nuk eshte normale , mendoj qe eshte e ndaluar mos te them e pa ligjshme.
Sepse ka njerez te ndryshem( jo ne rastin tend), nuk jane ne rregull nga trute e kokes.
Ti nuk ke aresye qe nepermjet i meilit te gjesh adresen e dikujt, kur ti mund ti dergosh i meill dhe ta pyesesh , per adresen.Neqofte se personi qe ti i kerkon adresen nuk do te ta japi, atehere, ti kerkon dicka kunder vullnetit ose deshires se dikujt,dote thote te shkelesh rregullat elementare te qytetarise. 
Eshte mendimi im. :djall sarkastik:

----------


## Borix

Mund te perdorni edhe kete faqe per te identifikuar IP-te.

----------


## master2006

Te nderuar forumist dua nje sqarim apo nje keshill nga ju nese ka mundesi.

Qe nje koh te gjat kontaktoj me nje X person dhe sipas tij ai gjendet ne gjermani, por pas nje kohe kam hulumtuar IP e tij nga e-mailat qe mi ka dergu dhe permes faqes www.formyip.com kam konstatuar se IP e tij i perket nje provideri ne kosove, dhe tash kur X personi me thot se ka ardh ne kosove ne pushim, kur me dergon e-mail, prap IP e tij eshte e njejt.  Dua ta di nese ka mundesi qe kjo IP vertet te jet nga gjermania dhe a ka mundesi qe te jet IP e njejt edhe ne gjermani edhe ne kosove.  Nuk e di sa isha i kjarte ..ju faleminderit

----------


## Cimo

> te nderuar forumist dua nje sqarim apo nje keshill nga ju nese ka mundesi
> 
> qe nje koh te gjat kontaktoj me nje X person dhe sipas tij ai gjendet ne gjermani, por pas nje kohe kam hulumtuar IP e tij nga e-mailat qe mi ka dergu dhe permes faqes www.formyip.com kam konstatuar se IP e tij i perket nje provideri ne kosove, dhe tash kur X personi me thot se ka ardh ne kosove ne pushim, kur me dergon e-mail, prap IP e tij eshte e njejt. Dua ta di nese ka mundesi qe kjo IP vertet te jet nga gjermania dhe a ka mundesi qe te jet IP e njejt edhe ne gjermani edhe ne kosove,            nuk e di sa isha i jkarte ..ju faleminderit


Nese je femer atehere te ka genjyer...
Mirepo ti je e treguar e zoja dhe ke arritur te zbulosh se je genjyer.
Perfundimi: Te ka genjyer 100% se eshte ne Gjermani.

----------


## edspace

Nëse personi ka përdorur të njëjtin shërbim emaili, atëherë është e mundur që të ketë qënë në vende të ndryshme gjeografike dhe të ketë dërguar emaile nga e njëjta adresë IP. Për shembull, personi mund të ketë qënë në Gjermani dhe ka përdorur IP-në e kompanisë së tij të Internetit. Pastaj ka ardhur në Kosovë, është lidhur me kompjuterin e tij në Gjermani, ose ka hyrë në faqen e kompanisë së Internetit dhe ka dërguar një email. Në të dy rastet, emaili figuron sikur është dërguar nga Gjermania, sepse aty është kompjuteri qëndror i kompanisë së Internetit me të cilën eshtë lidhur personi. 

Kompanitë e Internetit (ISP) zakonisht vendosin IP e kompjuterave të tyre në email, ndërsa shërbimet e emailit në Internet si Yahoo, Google, Hotmail etj. ruajnë adresën IP të kompjuterit që ka përdorur personi për të dërguar emailin. Nëse personi përdor një nga këto shërbime, shanset janë që adresa IP në email tregon vendndodhjen e tij të vërtetë. Nëse kjo adresë figuron në Kosovë, atëherë aty do jetë. 

Siç e kam shprehur dhe më parë, origjina e emailit mund të falsifikohet lehtë, prandaj s'mund të jesh i sigurtë për vendodhjen e një personi. 


Të gjitha këto janë të mundshme, por emaili duke sikur mbërrin gjithnjë nga Gjermania. 
Nga Gjermania -> Dergo Email
Nga Kosova -> Lidhu me Gjermaninë -> Dergo Email
Nga ... -> Lidhu me ... -> Lidhu me Gjermaninë -> Dërgo Email

----------


## Gostivari_usa

Pik se pari sa i perket Ip dhe menyres per te gjet dike duke gjurmuar iP-ne nese mund te shprehem keshtu , duhet te dime se per cfar IP-je behet fjale !!!
Nuk e di nese e ke ditur por IP-jat ndahen ne dy grupe :

1. Ip-ja statike dhe 
2. IP-ja te Huazuara .

Nqs behet fjale per IP te huazuar ateher te bej me dije se sa here ai ose ajo fikin dhe ndezin kompjutrin aq here IP ndryshon .
Nqs IP eshte statike atehere eshte me lehte te gjesh adresen e personit qe kerkon . Por duhet te kesh lidhje te forta me provajderin  , me serverin qe i jep IP statike personit qe ai te te tregoj se ku eshte ardesa e filanit ose filanes .
Si doqofte , duke u bazuar ne Ip sic e kane cekur edhe disa persona me lart mundesh lehte te gjejsh shtetin se kujt i takon IP-ja per qytetin nuk te garantoj !
Nqs psh te duhet te Ip-ja te spiunojsh mbi dike , atehere te me shkruaj mesazh privat dhe do te jap nje adrese ku mund te shkojsh te antarsohesh ( me pare ) ata do ta gjejne lokacionin e kompjuterit te personit qe ti don te spiunojsh dhe ata do ta installojne programin mfshehurazi tek pc-ja e "viktimes" . Ti do te mund te ndjekesh cdo lloj informate qe ai ose ajo ndajne ne internet  :buzeqeshje:  

IceFus1on

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

IceFus1on , a mund ta tregosh ketu kete  faqen.

----------


## Centaurus

Pershendetje te gjithve

Po filloj keshtu, me ka ardhur nje E-Mail anonim dhe jashtzakonisht interesant, i cili E-Mail me bene aq kurioz qe ta di me çdo çmim se kush qendron prapa atije E-Maili.

E pyetja per ekspertet e forumit eshte:

A ekziston mundesia ta zbuloj se kush me ka derguar ate E-Mail, ta di kush eshte ai person, emrin e mbiemrin, nga cili vend ka shkruar, nga cili komputer ka shkruar etj. ???

Pra si mundem ti zbuloj keto informata, a ekziston ndonje mundesi, kush eshte ai njeri enigmatik qe me dergon E-Mail aq interesant dhe me bene aq kurioz ta di se kush eshte ???

Faleminderi dhe ju pershendes perzemersisht

----------


## benseven11

Nga emaili i derguar mund te gjesh serverin qe e lidh ate me internetin dhe shtetin ku ndodhet serveri,vetem kaq.
 Ne disa raste si ne USA Kanada(provinca) qe jane bashkesi shtetesh,nuk mund te gjesh as shtetin, ku ai person banon.As qe behet fjale per emer rruge,nr shtepie etj.
Serveri qe e lidh ate me internetin,nuk mund te te jape ty informacion per personin pasi eshte shkelje ligjore,dhunohet ligji i privacise dhe dikush qe shkel kete ligj shkon ne burg.Ky informacion mund te merret nga serverat vetem nga organe shteterore hetimore,policia,hetues shteterore dhe private me licence qe kane te drejte me ligj te marrin kete informacion.
E vetmja menyre qe te ngelet eshte ti dergosh pergjigje personit me email dhe ti futesh me email ndonje skedar te infektuar me trojan.Nje tjeter menyre eshte te paguash detektiv privat me licence.
Edhe ne kete rast personi qe do paguash duhet te 
kete disa prova per aktivitet kriminal te paligjshem,
perndryshe nuk e merr persiper,per thjesht shkaqe kurioziteti qe ke ti.

----------


## Centaurus

D.m.th kete mund ta zbuloj vetem permes policise ?

Pra ne kete rast nuk zbulohet fare, pasiqe nuk ka kurrfar aktiviteti kriminal, eshte diçka tjeter qe me siguri nuk mirret policia me te.

Faleminderi  benseven11

----------


## Zëu_s

Me duhet patjeter te pyes edhe une diçka.

Para 5-6 viteve ia kishe derguar nje e-mail Liges Qytetare Shqiptaro-Amerikane ne te cilin e-mail e kisha shkruar vetem pseudonimin tim (jo emrin dhe mbiemrin origjinal), dhe pas disa muajve me derguan ata mua pergjegjien me nje e-mail ne te cilin me kishin pershendetur me emer dhe mbiemer timin origjinal, pra e kishin filluar letren me _"i nderuar Filan Fisteku ....."_

- Si eshte e mundur kjo ?

- Prej nga e diten ata se kush jam une, pasiqe une e kisha shkruar vetem pseudonimin tim e jo emrin dhe mbiemrin tim origjinal ?

----------


## edspace

> Me duhet patjeter te pyes edhe une diçka.
> 
> Para 5-6 viteve ia kishe derguar nje e-mail Liges Qytetare Shqiptaro-Amerikane ne te cilin e-mail e kisha shkruar vetem pseudonimin tim (jo emrin dhe mbiemrin origjinal), dhe pas disa muajve me derguan ata mua pergjegjien me nje e-mail ne te cilin me kishin pershendetur me emer dhe mbiemer timin origjinal, pra e kishin filluar letren me _"i nderuar Filan Fisteku ....."_
> 
> - Si eshte e mundur kjo ?
> 
> - Prej nga e diten ata se kush jam une, pasiqe une e kisha shkruar vetem pseudonimin tim e jo emrin dhe mbiemrin tim origjinal ?



Kur je regjistruar për adresën e emailit, do kesh futur edhe emrin dhe mbiemrin  tënd të vërtetë. Shërbimet e Internetit (Yahoo, Hotmail, etj.) i bëjnë këto pyetje kur regjistrohesh. Nëse emailin e ke dërguar nga Outlook, Eudora, ose programe të tjerë që lexojnë emailin, edhe këto të pyesin për emrin dhe mbiemrin. Pra, ti mund të mos e kesh shkruar emrin në mesazhin e emailit, por emri dhe mbiemri juaj do jenë shkruajtur në adresën e dërguesit (From:) nga programi/shërbimi që keni përdorur për të dërguar emailin. 

Nëse emailin që keni përdorur jua ofron kompania që u jep Internetin, vetë kompania mund të ketë vendosur emrin tuaj të vërtetë. Ky do ishte një rast i veçantë sepse shumica e kompanive nuk e bëjnë këtë. 

Dërgoi vetes një email dhe shiko nëse do të kthehet bashkë me emrin dhe mbiemrin.

----------

